#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  Happy Mother's Day

## Manoj

*A Celebration In Honor of All Mothers* *... is for the million things she gave me,* *... means only that she's growing old,
**... is for the tears she shed to save me,*  *... is for her heart of purest gold;* *... is for her eyes, with love-light shining,* *... means right, and right she'll always be.

* 







  Similar Threads: Mother ppt on mother download here A letter from an Indian mother to her son. Summer Training Report On Market Analysis & Strategy Of Mother Dairy Pdf Download Things my mother taught me

----------

